# Poop change



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

My budgies are about 9-10 weeks old, their not showing any clear signs of illness but their poop has changed. It use to be black and white but the black has turned a dark green colour, and sometimes it looks slightly wetter than usual but I think that's only when they drink so that could be the cause. The change in colour is what really worries me. 








I've told my mum and she's said that if anyone here thinks something may be wrong I can take them to the vet, I've only had one budgie before so we're still new to it all. Are they sick? What else could be the cause?

I feed them a high quality seed based diet, the petshop is reluctant to sell pellets because their superficial but I can get some if I need to, I do give them veg when I can and they love it.


----------



## ReggieBird (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello, 
Your budgies are still very young so it is likely they are still getting used to their surroundings and they're still a little nervous in their new home. Changes in poo can be a sign of illness but it can also be a sign of stress, very common with budgies going to a new home. Young budgies who don't eat enough can get green poop.
Usually my boys poo changes to green when they have eaten vegetables. You say you feed them vegetables so does it correspond with that - have they been eating the ones you provide? I've recently been upping the amount of vegetables they receive and so their poo is green quite often. 

The urine part of the poo looks to still be a white colour which is a good sign that its nothing more serious. 

I personally would keep an eye on them but as i said, they are still young and new to you and I don't see anything here that I didn't see with my new birdies when they came home.


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I agree with Reggiebird, it could very well be triggered by stress, especially if they are budgies you just purchased. Another cause could be molting, do you know if they are?


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank You
I've had them for 3 weeks so they may still be nervy I guess, I got them very young. I'll keep an eye on them, I may try giving them bowls instead of dispensers because the seed cuffs may be restricting the amount they can eat while I'm at college.

I'm not sure about moulting, I've found a few fluffy white feathers stuck to the bars of the cage and on the window so they may be.


----------



## JoTaMi (Jan 25, 2017)

You cannot miss molting. Besides extesive quanity of smal feathers you can see "spike" feather on your little one. Read this  
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

Their not moulting, apart from the occasional fluffy white feather that falls out during preening their not losing any feathers at all.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*While it may be stress related, it is always a good idea to have new budgies examined by an Avian Vet for a wellness check-up.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgies examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your birds need care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your birds to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

Unfortunately there are no avian vets in my area, I believe the current vet my family use is Rase Vets In Market Rase | Vets In Grimsby | Vets In Louth. That's where my rabbit went after a fox attack but the budgies may end up going somewhere else.

Encase it is due to lack of food, because no-one will check the dispensers for cuffs while I'm at college, I've put the seed in a pot and filled the spare dispenser with water for now but may try filling it with pellets.


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Your food dispensers should be checked regularly for hulls. If you have the time, remove the feeder and blow gently on the seeds. The hulls will float away quickly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't know if this listing will be helpful for you but hopefully it will give you some options:

Avian Vets | Parrot Veterinary Services

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with few Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in areas of the country,if necessary, to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Best wishes*


----------



## nickko (Feb 13, 2017)

Does he eat so often as he did and the amount he used to and the same seeds he used to ? 
It also seems like he cannot digest something .. you will find this out if the poop contain whole seed undigestive or anything he eats .,
Does your seed mix contains any pellets or bisquits .. try to avoid them for some days ..
He might also not get enough water .. some vegetables act like sponges with water and since his digestive not used to them cuz he is too young they are not being digest ..

I would try giving him just seed mixture ( remove hulls each day and add some new ) and clean water for 3-4 days and nothing more , if his seed mixture has pellets colorfull things busquits or anything other than just seeds ( fruits , vegs etc ) take them off ( try to check his eating habbits ) .. 
If nothing change then might be a lot of causes from minor to serious and you have to see a vet .. in this case follow FaeryBees advice to find someone ....


HelloWorld


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

*Update*

I stopped giving them veg and they stopped eating their seed mix completely. I gave them more veg and they started eating again but still not as much as they use to. So they don't starve I've given them a millet spray.
Their poop is now a yellowish brown and often watery, I can't convince my parents that something is wrong. My mum has been told that they don't like the seed because their still shouting and playing as normal. I've now got three separate mixes in their cage (all mixed with the old seed) but none of it is being touched unless veg is also available.
I would make veg always available but have to many college responsibilities to prepare it daily, could fruity seed mix help?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Take the time to read the stickies and the Budgie Articles.

Budgie Articles

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Saying you "Love" budgies isn't enough to make an individual a good pet owner.

Anyone who is going to own budgies should have the maturity, responsibility and financial means to provide the care they need.

If giving the birds the necessary diet (including fresh vegetables) and getting them veterinary care when needed is too much for you, then you would be better off to wait until you are in a better position with regard to your time, finances and responsibility level before having pets.

I recommend you re-home your budgies to someone who can give them the proper attention, care and love they deserve.

Saying you "love" budgies (or other animals) may be true -- but it simply isn't enough.
Having the responsibility, maturity and financial means to provide the best care possible for any animal under your care is necessary to be a truly loving pet-owner.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Nicalou,

As much as we commend you for loving your budgies and doing all you can for them, sometimes it's not enough if your parents or whoever you're dependent on isn't on board with getting them the care they need. It's important to have the resources to take them to the avian vet as soon as possible, since budgies can deteriorate so quickly.

You need to find a way to get them to eat; it is _your responsibility_ to make time _even if you don't have any_. I also am a full time student and no matter what, I make time for my baby, even if it means I'm staying up till the wee hours doing homework because I spent the afternoon playing with her, cleaning her cage, etc.

You could even ask your parents to help you prepare their food, if it is too much for you.

If they aren't willing to help you and to commit to veterinary care for your babies, it's important to recognize when you can no longer offer them all the care they need.

Best wishes! :hug:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have to agree that it does seem that you are not able to fully care for your budgies at this time. 

As a pet owner, it is up to you too be able to provide what they need. 
You are not the only member to have pets and have full time education. Maybe members also juggle full time jobs, families and still take care of their bird. 
Your inability to find the time to just prepare some veg for them says to me that you are simply not ready to have birds in your life. You are not prepared to make the time to care for them and you are not currently able to provide them with what they need to be healthy and happy. 

When we say this, it is not to be harsh, but to think of both you and your budgies best interests. 
How will you feel if you inability to care for them leads to something bad happening? 
We know you love them. 
Sometimes proving you love something is doing what's best for them, not typing the words onto a keyboard.


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

I refuse to give up on budgie care, my time management is terrible but I found a blackboard and created this.








It is rather childish and basic, my little sister found it hilarious. I'm prepared to make sacrifices, if I have to wake up at the crack of dawn for my babies I will . I know they eat millet so I put some in a bowl and I'll slowly transfer them onto a seed mix or pellets from that, they still have the dispensers and now have a pot of grit. I'm hoping that if I stick to that schedule it'll lower their stress levels.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

*Budgies DO NOT need grit. *

Have you even read the stickies on the forum?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad that you've made a schedule and hopefully seeing it written out will help to keep everything done that needs to be done :thumbsup: 

Budgies do love schedules, so sticking to one is a great idea for their benefit, too. 

Budgies do not need grit, and it can cause serious crop problems over time! They hull their seeds, unlike other birds, so do not need help in digesting them


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I simply cannot stress strongly enough how important it is that you make the time to read the stickies and the Budgie Articles if you plan to give your budgies the proper care.

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/86185-grit-should-you-offer-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/103925-truth-about-grit.html*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

If you are adamant that you will not give up your budgies, PLEASE start reading through the forum stickies.

I understand that there's a lot to go through as a new owner and you have other work to be doing, so start off small. 
This is a list of all the stickies on the forum

Have a look and you will see that there's loads of information. If you want to become a better carer for your budgie, you need to set some time in your schedule to read through one sticky daily- more if you have the time. 
There are some that are very important that you should start with to learn basic knowledge about your budgies and care. You should be able to judge what will benefit you most yourself. You need to take responsibility and learn as much as you can so we can continue to help you.


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

The stickies are very helpful. They guided me through a lot of things when I first got Cosmo and Lulu. I _highly_ recommend you read them. They contain a lot of useful info for the first budgie owner.


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm making my way through the stickies.

I noticed one of my budgies eating the seed mix from the dispenser and that the clean lining I put in their cage yesterday has been torn to shreds once again, I think that may be the cause of the odd poops since coloured ink is in the paper. I'm going to look out for alternative lining.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is best to use either newspaper with only black and white print (no colors), white craft paper or butcher paper (white or brown) for lining the cage bottom.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Nicalou, just for reference in the future, I emailed the vet clinic you mentioned you took your rabbit too. 
While they don't have an avian vet on staff there as she works at the Scunthorpe practice, they are prepared to have her travel to the Market Rasen practice, should you need to see an avian vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for doing that Therm!

Nicalou,
I strongly suggest you contact that vet clinic to have your budgie seen there for a second opinion.*


----------



## nickko (Feb 13, 2017)

What i was recommended from my vet was white paper which you use in printers ( with no color on it ) or white kitchen paper which can absorb urine .... these also help watching better their urine ( color mostly ) and poop even the slightest change .. also you may not let them come in str8 contact with their poop ( if there is no protection at about 1' at least from them and the bottom plz do so .. ) 
There are other things you can use as well such as sand , but with caution and never should they come in contact with any lining material or poop ....
Personally i use kitchen paper ..


HelloWorld


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

If a budgie is tearing up the paper, I'd personally not change to kitchen roll. Also, if the budgies are eating from the bottom of the cage, then sand is not recommended. 

The suggestions made by Faerybee are best followed.


----------



## nickko (Feb 13, 2017)

Therm said:


> If a budgie is tearing up the paper, I'd personally not change to kitchen roll. Also, if the budgies are eating from the bottom of the cage, then sand is not recommended.
> 
> The suggestions made by Faerybee are best followed.


Personally i think and my vet told me so .. that you should not let them ever have str8 contact with the bottom of the cage no matter what you use and of course dont encourage tearing it ....

If you do then its wrong from the 1st place , and whatever you use little matter does it have ....

Furthermore surgical sand is used as a digestive extract in small amount in the vitamin dispencer , when such problems exists ..

HelloWorld


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


nickko said:



Personally i think and my vet told me so .. that you should not let them ever have str8 contact with the bottom of the cage no matter what you use and of course dont encourage tearing it ....

If you do then its wrong from the 1st place , and whatever you use little matter does it have ....

Furthermore surgical sand is used as a digestive extract in small amount in the vitamin dispencer , when such problems exists ..

HelloWorld

Click to expand...

The purpose of this forum is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies.

In accordance with those best practices, this forum never recommends using sand or grit in your budgie's cage.

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/86185-grit-should-you-offer-your-budgie.html

Placing the newspaper, craft paper, or butcher paper on top of the bottom grate in the cage is perfectly fine as long as you change the papers frequently. 
I personally change the papers in my birds' cages each morning and evening.

My birds get their morning fresh seed ration spread on their clean papers which stimulates their natural foraging instincts as well as encourages them to use the entire flight cage.

*


----------



## nickko (Feb 13, 2017)

I wouldnt risk between morning and evening my budgie having a taste of a piece of " cake " .... or early in the morning .. since im not next to them 24/7 .. And i wouldnt consider it as the best i can do , to avoid it .. ( ex he drops a piece of veg on the poop he get down he eat it .. )

I did never say grit or regural sand which is just stones i said " surgical ".... the sand i mentioned is made from sea ostreals , which are also contained in many seed mixes and it has minerals and Ω3 oils ( it also helps in the breeding time for the hen to lay eggs and my vet used it back some years with oil extract to help a budgie lay an egg which was stuck .. and woala in 6 hours there it was we saved her .... a lot mistakes back then .. ) its a little bit expensive though .. but it absorbs smell , urine , poop etc and I wouldnt recommend it since it doesnt help indicate the birds poop everyday ..

I just mentioned my experience and position on this , a little bit ful analytic but i saw there were some misunderstandings .. 

At least you got many alternatives other than what you are now using ,
Hope we really helped you Nicalou : )

HelloWorld


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

I changed the lining to white craft paper, A3 so it only takes 2 sheets and they fit smug in the bottom. Unfortunately my cage doesn't have a floor grid, my old cage has but it's too small to use in the big cage, I've been looking into getting or making one for a while but I can't find one that fits or the right materials.
I'll try and get a paper shredding toy to place further up the cage.


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

*Improvment*

Their appearing much healthier. Their poop is a colour and consistency I'm much happier with, and I've been giving them fresh veg daily.
They are going through a molt but I'm doing what I can to help them through it. I've noticed that some of Yurio's new wing feathers are a dirty white instead of the bright yellow they were before so I'm going to look further into that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear things have improved and am closing the thread at this time.*


----------

